# Gran Canaria 2013



## aldwin76dc (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi, 

I joined the forum because I recently got a job in Las Palmas and will be moving soon with my family. The family status contract with the company agreed to pay the monthly house rent and private school for both my daughters aged 3 and 10. 

Could anyone recommend a good place to look for a 3 bedroom house or flat that maybe a short distance to get basic household needs etc? 
A good Private school for my daughters?
Estimated cost of living in Las Palmas? 

Any other useful tips that you can share will be much appreciated...


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

This is a nice area, Ciudad Jardines Las Palmas, there are several private schools in that location. The bus service in Las Palmas is very good, so day to day shopping is easy.


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

In Las Palmas a three bedroom flat costs between 700 and 1200 euros, depending on location, finishing, parking place etc. A garage space, essential in the city, is about 90 euros so take it into account when comparing properties. The owner pays for community fees and rubbish collection, etc.

There are several zones in Las Palmas worth considering. The Canteras Beachfront is the priciest as you are right by the sea and the stunning beach. Prices are high if you have a sea view or front-line property but there are good deals just a few blocks back. We rent out our 80 square metre flat (no garage, 2 beds) for 600 euros and rent a 120 metre flat with garage and 3 beds for 750. We are two minutes walk to the beach front and within walking distance of several supermarksts and malls, etc. 

You may also consider the historical quarters of Vegueta and Triana, which have high flats with high ceilings and original features. There are plenty of amenities but no beach. The garden city is similar but there are fewer rental properties in the area. Another option is the newer areas like La Minilla and Siete Palmas. Plenty of shops and malls but again a long walk or short drive to the beach. 

Outside the city, the hill towns of Tafira, Santa Brigida, and surrounding areas are pretty decent. You will pay about 900 euros for a three bed semi-detached house. 

As for schools, most of the private ones run busses to and from Las Palmas. The British School is the best one but the Oakley Collage, Canterbury School and American School are also decent. All charge about 600 euros per month, more if you use the bus and pay for lunch, etc. 

Living expenses: Water costs about 30 euros per month, electricity about 100, petrol is 1.15 per litre, shopping is equivalent to anywhere else in Europe: Think about 100 euros for a big shop in a supermarket. A taxi ride across the city costs 6 euros at most. 

Hope this helps. If you have any other questions, ask away :-D

Alex


----------

